# Commission On Filipinos Overseas (CFO) refused to issue certificate



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

CFO refused to issue guidance and counseling certificate for my fiancee.

I was under impression that CFO only runs training not actually has power to decide if person should go abroad or not.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, they can actually refuse to issue the certificate, so in fact, denying them the ability to go abroad.
When my wife attended a few years ago, she said there was one person in her "batch" that was denied, so it does happen.
Did they tell your fiancee under what conditions they would issue them a certificate? Like if they came back in 1-3 months and showed proof of X, Y or Z?


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

Reason for denial was that we never meet in person, and need to provide photo together.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Part of the efforts to limit sham marriages. Seems very reasonable to me. Would be denied when she went to the interview anyway as one of the requirements is personal contact/interaction.

In my own train of thought, I cannot imagine marrying someone I have not had eye to eye & body to body contact with, at least some physical interaction. Only My Opinion.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

RomanT said:


> CFO refused to issue guidance and counseling certificate for my fiancee.
> 
> I was under impression that CFO only runs training not actually has power to decide if person should go abroad or not.


Your situation may be legit but my initial thoughts were that they "suspected" more than "you never physically met each other" .

How did she say she met you on her documents and interviews? Years ago there was a huge Mail-Order bride operations here so Republic Act 10906 became law.

It shall be unlawful for any person, whether natural or juridical, to commit, directly or indirectly, any of the following acts:
(a) Engage in any business or scheme for money, profit, material, economic *or other consideration* which has for its purpose the matching or offering of a Filipino to a foreign national for marriage or common law partnership on a mail-order basis or *through personal introduction, email, or websites on the internet;*

_Penalties._ - Any person found guilty by the court to have committed any of the prohibited acts provided under Section 3 of this Act shall suffer the penalty of imprisonment for fifteen (15) years and a fine of not less than five hundred thousand pesos (₱500,000.00) but not more than one million pesos (₱1,000,000.00).

SOURCE: Republic Act No. 10906

CFO does have the power to intervene:

The mandatory counseling program for Filipinos in intermarriage serves as an *intervention program for potential victims of mail-order spouse scheme and trafficking in the guise of intermarriage. 
















*








SOURCE: CFO Guidance and Counseling Program


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

5,000,000 million pesos, so a 5 trillion peso fine? $103 Billion? WOW!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We had been married for a while before my wife went to the CFO, in Cebu. She just needed it for a name change on her passport, no plans on going to the US. She said they were all very rude and condescending. The instructor asked how many spoke Cebuano and 75% of the class said they did not - then she proceeded to do the entire lecture in Cebuano ha ha.

They kept making up more requirements, of paperwork no one would have brought with them (we came from Iloilo). Luckily there was a retired OFW in the class and she put the teacher in her place - firmly - and everyone got their stamp.

The entire system is screwy, and pretty much a waste of time. 😎


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I liked when asked how many didn't know their fiancé's last name and 2/3rds of the class raised their hand lol


----------



## Talako (Aug 13, 2020)

Typically, you go after the issuance of the US Visa. The US Visa requires a meet within the last two years, so this as a CFO requirement after the visa issuance is just you being hassled.

However, since the embassy has not been doing normal K-1 visa interviews for nearly a year, I'm guessing that she is trying to get the CFO sticker before the visa. If this is the case, they may have a point. Yes, typing that hurt a little.


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

It was for vocation after immigration inside airport asked why she travel, then they required CFO certificate, my girl had visa already and round trip ticket and reservations. CFO women asked me to run to embassy of Philippines in country of destination provide apostatized letter of support, show my bank statement, collect another 20 papers that took me about a month and then after i provided all required documents to she decided to not issue certificate.

I lost about 2000 USD and month of my life, and lots of nervous cells, thanks to this silly law, i never heard about similar law in any other country in the world.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No chance of getting a girl to the UK without proving an existing relationship and have met in person. Nothing unusual about it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RomanT said:


> It was for vocation after immigration inside airport asked why she travel, then they required CFO certificate, my girl had visa already and round trip ticket and reservations. CFO women asked me to run to embassy of Philippines i country of destination provide apostatized letter of support, show my bank statement, collect another 20 papers that took me about a month and then after i provided all required documents to she decided to not issue certificate.
> 
> I lost about 2000 USD and moth of my life, and lots of nervous cells, thanks to this silly law, i never heard about similar law any other country in the world.


That's a huge loss and like you mentioned a whole bunch of stress for nothing, they should have made it clearer as to all the requirements needed but that doesn't happen because there's no time to explain they just make you go through the procedures they try to limit as much contact as possible, that's been my experience so you really have to know the laws before you set foot in country.

So when tourism opens up again, can you just retire or live here?


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

Gary D said:


> No chance of getting a girl to the UK without proving an existing relationship and have met in person.


We have long distance relationship for year i submit proof of conversation and that i provided financial support as well, however they need this meet in person thing...



M.C.A. said:


> can you just retire or live here?


I'd love to do that, but i see no way of doing it, tried to come in the past and was turned back so guessing i am blacklisted now, it might take lots of money to clear my name in blacklist, $1000 for fees another $2000-3000 for lawyer.

Then even if i come to Philippines to stay there legally i need to pay like $1000+ for visa extensions every year for max of two years after that i need to leave the country and come back again, however with my type of passport i have no visa-free entry to Philippines i would have to go back to Philippines embassy in Poland to get another visa, that flight from Philippines and back would cost another $1000 and chance of not being admitted in the country again.

I assume even if i get married to get Philippines permanent residency card i would need to pay a big chunk of money as well.

am not from US or UK i don't have this type of money available.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RomanT said:


> I assume even if i get married to get Philippines permanent residency card i would need to pay a big chunk of money as well.
> 
> am not from US or UK i don't have this type of money available.


To get a permanent residency card it cost me $175 USD and once a year check in is 310 pesos, every 5 years you renew the Permanent Resident Card 13a for around 6000 pesos even though their website claims it's only $50 USD.

But like I mentioned you'd want all your original documents in order, so here the links to the Poland Philippine Embassy website with their downloaded documents:

Consular Forms Warsaw Poland Philippine Embassy

Non Immigrant Document

Medical form Now I didn't find this form on the Poland website so you will want to ask about this, this one is from the Brussels consulate.

This form wasn't on there and it never is, but it's required from the wife to sponsor you here and here's the format


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RomanT said:


> We have long distance relationship for year i submit proof of conversation and that i provided financial support as well, however they need this meet in person thing...
> 
> 
> I'd love to do that, but i see no way of doing it, tried to come in the past and was turned back so guessing i am blacklisted now, it might take lots of money to clear my name in blacklist, $1000 for fees another $2000-3000 for lawyer.
> ...


You were refused entry to the Philippines? Why? And why would you be blacklisted?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> You were refused entry to the Philippines? Why? And why would you be blacklisted?


And if the CFO were aware of this they would be unlikely to issue a certificate, the CFO is all about protecting there citizens abroad.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

My wife never applied for and has never had a CFO.


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> You were refused entry to the Philippines? Why? And why would you be blacklisted?


I come during ECQ when tourist are not allowed so refused entry.

Blacklisting is by the immigration law in Philippines everyone who is refused entry is supposed to be blacklisted automatically.

In practice however i think immigration make distinctions (double standards) between e.g. people from China who actually get blacklisted on denial of entry and tourists from Europe who does not get blacklisted, i heard even from Philippines consul abroad that he knows of people who were refused an entry for whatever reason, then went back second time and were admitted no problem.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hogrider said:


> My wife never applied for and has never had a CFO.


It is only required if they emigrating to another country or maybe for a few non-travel reasons.

My wife was told by DFA that she had to attend CFO to change the name on her passport. When she showed up for the class, told them she was married and not leaving the Philippines, they just gave her the certificate she did not have to sit in the class.

Now we are moving to the US next year and she will have to show it. The certificates don't expire.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RomanT said:


> I come during ECQ when tourist are not allowed so refused entry.
> 
> Blacklisting is by the immigration law in Philippines everyone who is refused entry is supposed to be blacklisted automatically.
> 
> In practice however i think immigration make distinctions (double standards) between e.g. people from China who actually get blacklisted and tourists from Europe, because i heard even from Philippines ambassador abroad that he knows of people who were refused an entry for whatever reason, then went back second time and were admitted no problem.


If that is the case, I doubt that you are blacklisted. There is a way to find out who is blacklisted, if you really want to know for sure. Check the BI website.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> It is only required if they emigrating to another country or maybe for a few non-travel reasons.
> 
> My wife was told by DFA that she had to attend CFO to change the name on her passport. When she showed up for the class, told them she was married and not leaving the Philippines, they just gave her the certificate she did not have to sit in the class.
> 
> Now we are moving to the US next year and she will have to show it. The certificates don't expire.



My wife has been in and out of Philippines many times, both unaccompanied before meeting me and with me. She also changed the name on her passport. No mention of a CFO. ???


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hogrider said:


> My wife has been in and out of Philippines many times, both unaccompanied before meeting me and with me. She also changed the name on her passport. No mention of a CFO. ???


Actually, I think DFA in Angeles gave my wife bad information about changing her passport name. Others have told her that too. She had to follow their guidance or go to another DFA.

It is when your wife is going abroad permanently that she would have to take the CFO seminar. I she is leaving with a tourist visa, no issues. If she leaves with another visa to reside abroad permanently, she needs CFO.

_Filipino emigrants or those leaving the country to settle permanently abroad are *required* to register with the Commission on Filipinos Overseas (*CFO*), and *attend* the Pre-Departure Orientation *Seminar* (*PDOS*) or Peer Counseling Session.Mar 20, 2021 _



https://cfo.gov.ph/filipinos-leaving-the-country-with-immigrant-visa/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's likely all in the hands of the immigration officer at the airport and if he's having a good day.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> It's likely all in the hands of the immigration officer at the airport and if he's having a good day.


And that's the kicker after all your hard work and costs obtaining a visa to any country. Recall how US immigration took my MIL into a back room and interrogated her, fortunately was allowed in. But this was 3 decades ago.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa renewed her ROC Passport last year. She had to submit a copy of our Marriage Certificate(from the US) and show the original for verification. We did report our Marriage to the Philippine Embassy in Los Angeles. She stayed in the US less than 2 years before we moved to the ROC so she is still a straight ROC Citizen. She did have to have the CFO certificate back when she came to the US on a Fiancee Visa.

Fred


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

Yep, they can actually refuse to issue the certificate, so in fact, *denying them the ability to go abroad.*


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> It is when your wife is going abroad permanently that she would have to take the CFO seminar. I she is leaving with a tourist visa, no issues. If she leaves with another visa to reside abroad permanently, she needs CFO.
> 
> _Filipino emigrants or those leaving the country to settle permanently abroad are *required* to register with the Commission on Filipinos Overseas (*CFO*), and *attend* the Pre-Departure Orientation *Seminar* (*PDOS*) or Peer Counseling Session.Mar 20, 2021 _


My girl had a trourist visa and return ticket was going on vocation, yet she mentioned she wants to get married while abroad and immigration inside airport required CFO Guidance and Counseling Certificate.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RomanT said:


> My girl had a trourist visa and return ticket was going on vocation, yet she mentioned she wants to get married while abroad and immigration inside airport required CFO Guidance and Counseling Certificate.


That was a big mistake on her part and actually it appears that you are conspiring to commit immigration fraud. Coming to the US on a visitor visa with the sole intention of getting married in the US and then filing for adjustment of status is deemed to be visa fraud, and US immigration officers do not take kindly to anyone they perceive has committed visa fraud.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nicely said Don and yes it does happen often.
Even for us as a gay couple had to go the CFO route which according to Ben was a laugh/waste of time but had to be accomplished to secure his, at that time a 12 month tourist visa. (He wasn't the only bloke there either) 3 months in Oz,,,,,,, border run,,,,,,, 3 months in Oz,,,,,, border run etc. We went on a few holidays while the partnership visa was being processed but for me the laugh is that homosexuality back then was illegal in the Philippines,,,,, not looked lately but probably the same given the grip the church has. So why the CFO B/S?

I will add that legal gay marriage was not an option even in Australia back then, Australia has now come onboard with other thinking civilised countries.

So, and only an ask for more learned opinions. Why would a country outlawing homosexuality accept/push non compliant citizens into the CFO program?
While I'm well aware of the benefits to those attending, education and rights as a Filipino citizen married/partnered/scamming living in another country (well most countries) the laws here regarding our situation are very grey but no or never a question asked back then and here we are now 7/8 years on back in PH.

While I feel the OP's pain I also see the problems and shams involved and most thinking people if serious, given normal times coming from a more affluent situation would be coming here and meet,,,,,,,, given C-19,,,,,,, difficult. Coming to or arriving from Eastern Europe poses more problems.
Given all you have said/posted (to RomanT). If you love the lady in question be patient, save more money but most importantly research and research again to know your and your ladies rights and obligations legally and little else.
Connecting with someone you love no matter the country costs. Been there with an immigration specialist/attorney that at the end of the day saved money and heartache.

Good luck and be patient.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve, I wonder if the CFO malarkey has its roots in the catalogue bride industry of the past where unsuspecting filipinas were lured abroad and could end up in prostitution or worst.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Gary, most likely but mayhap control? Nothing here is simple as we all well know but one has to look at the root of the problems and the archaic doctrines dictating current law, but I will add in all honesty that the ideals of the CFO are generally well meaning and set up to protect the naive citizens of this country like plenty of others. 
How they go about it is beyond our control and legislated for good and bad is at this time set in stone.

All that aside. Are you happy to finally get back here after sorting all the built up B/S in your absence?
I'm sure you and your lovely wife are happy to be home and my apologies for wandering off topic.

Stay safe mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes steve good to be back, just been through super BS dealing with PLDT to move the broadband across the road from the old house to the new. Amazed that they have one crew to fix the fibre from the pole to the house then another guy to come along and do the inside fixing. Worked for half a day then failed, fibre broken. Phone PLDT who first check that your account is up to date then you have an outside repair crew and inside repair crew, you couldn't make it up. We are under MECQ so not easy at the moment.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Claire99 said:


> Deleted, unwanted content due to possible illegal activities. Review our Forum rules.


Because they can.


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> That was a big mistake on her part and actually it appears that you are conspiring to commit immigration fraud. Coming to the US on a visitor visa with the sole intention of getting married in the US and then filing for adjustment of status is deemed to be visa fraud, and US immigration officers do not take kindly to anyone they perceive has committed visa fraud.


What US has to do with me if you paid little more attention you would not build all this conspiracy theories that don't even matter in the country where i live.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RomanT said:


> What US has to do with me if you paid little more attention you would not build all this conspiracy theories that don't even matter in the country where i live.


Apologies, you never mentioned your country and I thought it was U.S.

Regardless, I think CFO has served it's true purpose this time. It was designed to protect unsuspecting Filipinos from being "imported" by people they don't even know, whether that be potential partners, or employers.

Philippines is a 3rd world country where many citizens are looking to escape poverty for bigger and better things overseas. There have been many abuses in the past. Instances of circumstances close to slavery. Prostitution. Etc. That is why CFO was set up.


----------



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

DonAndAbby said:


> Philippines is a 3rd world country where many citizens are looking to escape poverty for bigger and better things overseas. There have been many abuses in the past. Instances of circumstances close to slavery. Prostitution. Etc. That is why CFO was set up.


You read way too much feminist propaganda...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RomanT said:


> You read way too much feminist propaganda...


RomanT... We are living here in the Philippines, what about you? I'm not seeing that. All you have to do is watch the Nightly news, Raffey Tulfo, so DonAndAbby have it correct, many abuses on OFW's they even get abandoned in other countries, the Government has to rescue them at times by chartering flights.

Most recent event with 13 Filipino seamen abandoned and their ship stuck off the coast of China for 17 months another crew of 12 abandoned earlier this year in Fiji.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

RomanT said:


> You read way too much feminist propaganda...


I think you need to dig in and get some facts.

Actually I have 3 daughters here in the Philippines and I certainly want to protect them from being imported, like a commodity, sight unseen, to any country.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

RomanT said:


> You read way too much feminist propaganda...


 What LIES are you reading?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Roman T,
Why do you keep beating a dead horse?? The reason they won't issue her a CFO certificate is because of exactly what you plan, namely IMMIGRATION FRAUD. Just because your country does not have this safeguard gives you no reason to denigrate the ROC, whose government wishes to protect it's citizens from things which have happened in the past. 

Either comply or let it go.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

RomanT said:


> You read way too much feminist propaganda...


And perhaps good sir you should read a lot more feminist propaganda, follow foreign country edicts, if you did so there were other ways around your crying loss.
Only a suggestion but have you consulted an immigration specialist?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Mcguyvr67 (Aug 24, 2021)

RomanT said:


> We have long distance relationship for year i submit proof of conversation and that i provided financial support as well, however they need this meet in person thing...
> 
> 
> I'd love to do that, but i see no way of doing it, tried to come in the past and was turned back so guessing i am blacklisted now, it might take lots of money to clear my name in blacklist, $1000 for fees another $2000-3000 for lawyer.
> ...


Trying to marry a Filipina takes money, sometimes a chunk of it. If you don't have that kind of money you might be better off sticking with a Polish woman.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Mcguyvr67 said:


> Trying to marry a Filipina takes money, sometimes a chunk of it. If you don't have that kind of money you might be better off sticking with a Polish woman.


 Well. Geting a Filipina to e g USA cost a lot by the need to guarantee living costs there to get chance to be approved,

BUT marry a Filipina IN PHILS to stay there dont need to cost much. Geting there plus 20 000 pesos 
That amount said a Filipina she would need for marriage budget, but Im not sure if she is very economic or bad at counting 
On the other hand the familyof the husband to a sister to a Filipina I know did spend around half a million pesos at a posh wedding. They are rather rich, but I doubt that rich, so I believe it was to show off as richer than they realy are


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Where are you coming from mate with such statements? Can you back your claims with official recognised information?
Trolling? Get it together for a semblance of credibility.

BTW welcome to the forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Where are you coming from mate with such statements? Can you back your claims with official recognised information?
> Trolling? Get it together for a semblance of credibility.
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum.
> ...


Lucky for us, we have a human trafficking expert joining the forum an hour ago so he can go directly to this thread and support Roman!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, you won't last long on this site, I simply asked you for credible info and got more tripe. The CFO here in this country is there for a reason and your rubbish has not been substantiated let alone credible for my query , blow jobs to get on a plane? 500 bucks and they will look away? Then you have the gall to say that the standing President of this country is not welcome or will be arrested because he administered the countries laws? (own backyard rings a bell)
You Sir should seriously look in your own back yard before casting aspersions against another country, its people and their democratic, religious and cultural beliefs.

Pinays subject to CFO and border control? I am a gay man and my better half,,,,,, a Pinoy also had to jump through the CFO hoops to leave the Philippines, these laws and protocols are there to protect the Filipino people and enable them to see/know their rights as a human being from ignorant fools such as yourself, that from what I see let mail order brides proliferate through the 90's and you said that not me, what no women left there?

Seriously if you have nothing decent to offer an expat site no matter country without credible info then perhaps you should focus in your own country on why all the women left Eastern block countries as mail order brides? I'm sure there was a reason and now it's cemented.

OMO.

Slap me moderators but well deserved and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

geezerpl said:


> Educate yourself - dont be a clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

geezerpl said:


> 2 yrs on facebook ...scamdemic... stay at home ...plenty of time reading stories . 20 months forced separated from my Filipina because their oppressive IATF shut down borders 😠
> #WeHealAsOne
> #WeSufferAsOne
> nobody in
> ...


I understand you're not too happy with your long separation with your lady but ? If you want sympathy as a new forum member explain your relationship, is she your fiance and if not why would I or anyone else give two hoots about you and your situation.

You said some pretty strong things about the government and don't forget you'll eventually have to return to the Philippines.... so watch what you say, you could end up in a Philippine jail awaiting deportation for years, if you think you have freedom of speech you'd be sadly mistaken so why don't you focus on getting back here. 

You do realize this is a developing 3rd world country so that equates into many problems and then the derogatory comments on the country you are trying to get into isn't helping your cause much either.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure what happened to the new members outrageous posts but perhaps they should be reinstated so members can see the reasons others are reacting to the rest of his unfounded statements.

Also perhaps he'll make the watch/alert list with immigration.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

